# Who said it ?



## graham-xrf (Mar 12, 2021)

It's about the approaches, work-arounds, alternative solutions,  and stuff one one gets up to with what is to hand, especially when all has seemingly gone to hell around you. It's amazing how quickly one can run out of ways forward, and have to reach for ever bigger tools, and get up ever bigger forces, to finally tame some diddy little thing that gets ever more obstinate.

So I read the quote somewhere, but I don't know from where it came, or even I got it correct, but it goes something like..
"_When all you have is a hammer, most things around start to look as if they could benefit with some help from a nail_" !


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 12, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> "_When all you have is a hammer, most things around start to look as if they could benefit with some help from a nail_" !


when you only have a hammer everything looks like a nail


----------



## savarin (Mar 12, 2021)

Its a bit like--
If you can keep your head whilst all around are loosing theirs then you do not understand the situation.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 12, 2021)

savarin said:


> Its a bit like--
> If you can keep your head whilst all around are loosing theirs then you do not understand the situation.


Yup - when all the colleagues are showing extreme concern, and expending lots of effort in taking exceptional actions, one should think hard before just asking "So what's the big deal"?


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 12, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_instrument

a Birmingham screwdriver (On the wiki page). That's a new one to me.  I like it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 12, 2021)

Sometimes you just need a BFH. Mike


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 12, 2021)

I used to tune pianos and still do, at least on my wife's.  You have this L shaped wrench with a wood handle that fits on the square tuning pins and very carefully turn the pins.  It was called a tuning hammer.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 12, 2021)

_''If brute force isn't working, then you aren't using enough of it''_


----------



## 682bear (Mar 12, 2021)

If, at first, you don't succeed... get a bigger hammer!

-Bear


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 12, 2021)

If you can't fix it with a hammer, it's an electrical problem.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 12, 2021)

Don’t force it get a bigger hammer


----------



## savarin (Mar 12, 2021)

Common tools and their uses.

ARC WELDER: An industrial tanning machine that also drops molten steel down
into your shoes thus teaching how to dance at the same time.

DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal
bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings
your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had
carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

WIRE WHEEL: Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh -- '

ELECTRIC HAND DRILL: Normally used for spinning pop rivets in their holes
until you die of old age.

SKILL SAW: A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of
blood-blisters.

BELT SANDER: An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor
touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board
principle. It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion,
and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your
future becomes.

VISE-GRIPS: Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads.
If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense
welding heat to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable
objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the
wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.

TABLE SAW: A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood
projectiles for testing wall integrity.

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK: Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after
you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly
under the bumper.

BAND SAW: A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut
good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash
can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST: A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of
everything you forgot to disconnect.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or
for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your
shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips
screw heads.

STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER: A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to
convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your
palms.

PRY BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket
you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to make hoses too short.

HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent to the object we are trying to hit.

UTILITY KNIFE: Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard
cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents
such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector
magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for
slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

DAMM-IT TOOL: Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'DAMM-IT' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 12, 2021)

"Don't use more force.  Use a bigger hammer"


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 12, 2021)

Line from the Simon and Garfunkle song El Condor Pasa; "I'd rather be a hammer than a nail, yes I would, if I could".  And a former co-worker claimed he had a degree in "Applied Hammer Technology".


----------



## tweinke (Mar 12, 2021)

I've got a 5lb swing press sitting in my shop.......


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 12, 2021)

Before calling the wire twister, try a blue wrench.


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 16, 2021)

The hammer is your most reliable tool that you have.  Even when you miss the nail, you will still hit a nail(thumbnail, that is).


----------



## savarin (Mar 16, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> The hammer is your most reliable tool that you have.  Even when you miss the nail, you will still hit a nail(thumbnail, that is).


The above is how you can prove "Magic" still works.
The biggest problem is we have forgotten most of the spells.
Magic can be defined as "Causing a change in the physical universe through the use of gesture and incantation".
This can be proven empirically by the following experiment:-
Carry out the actions in the last part of the above post.
 Then wave the hand around and say "Oh golly, Oh gosh, by crikey"
Nothing happens, wrong gesture and wrong incantation.
However, if you thrust the throbbing thumb into the mouth and suck hard and shout loudly as many strong swear words as possible the pain miraculously dissipates thus proving the correct gesture and incantation was used which caused a positive change in the physical universe.
This is white magic at work because its a positive change rather than black magic at work which would cause a negative change and end up hurting more.

Science has now come to realise the above is all true and have proven it in the same manner.








						Swearing: The Fastest Acting Pain Reliever Of Them All.
					

Scientists have just proven the unique power of swearing by inventing fake obscenities and comparing them to the classics.




					www.forbes.com
				



YMMV


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 17, 2021)

I just knew someone would verify this scientifically!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 17, 2021)

savarin said:


> The above is how you can prove "Magic" still works.
> The biggest problem is we have forgotten most of the spells.
> Magic can be defined as "Causing a change in the physical universe through the use of gesture and incantation".
> This can be proven empirically by the following experiment:-
> ...


I should try that....


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 17, 2021)

There was a UK public information clip related to complaints about excessive swearing in TV content. They explained that swearing in proper context was allowed, and that the output would represent common use of language that everyone encounters, including children.
That said, they promised to disallow gratuitous excessive bad language. Casual common, in context swearing would also only happen after the 9:00pm "watershed"

The introductory clip showed a series of situations, like hitting the thumb with a hammer, missing the brake pedal before car goes over new plants and into patio door, and hilariously, an encounter between cops arresting a couple of violent armed robbers! It went something like..

"Hey - you chaps! What on Earth do do think you are doing? You are under arrest!"
"Oh gosh - it's the rozzers nabbed us red-handed. Sorry officer. I did not mean to make your nose bleed quite so much"!
Program makers were not to have their work mangled by artificial constraints driven by the polemic of special interest groups.

It's good to know that an in-context outburst is also good for one's physiology and dopamine generation - er.. "scientifically" I mean!


----------

